# To Test Picture Re-sizing



## JR49 (Jan 25, 2016)

I selected 5 random pics that had pixels in the thousands, and resized each one in the  windows Paint app, sized as noted in the text.  I'm also trying to see If I know how to put text in between the pics.  First pic is 400X340
	

		
			
		

		
	



The next pic is 400X300,
	

		
			
		

		
	




OK, I expected the text "The next pic is 400X300" to be above the pic, like in the first pic of chuck. Why did it come out at bottom?  I'll try again, the 3rd pic is 300X300:
	

		
			
		

		
	




Now I'm really confused, 1 line on top, and 1 line at bottom, this 4th pic is 200X262:
	

		
			
		

		
	




There doesn't seem to be any consistency in where the software puts my text, above or below the newest pic.  If anyone has advise, please advise.  At least I'm getting the pics in between my text, and also once I post this, I will be able to compare the different pixel sizes, to see what I should use. OK, last pic is only 100X75:  
	

		
			
		

		
	




That last one came out just how I wanted it, with all text above the pic, the only thing I did differently was at the end of the text I hit the enter key twice to move the blinking line down 2 lines.  I'm now going to click the "create thread" tab and see what the pics look like,  All comments and suggestions welcome PLEASE!  Thanks,  JR49


----------



## JR49 (Jan 25, 2016)

Well, I was mistaken, even the first pic had part of the text on top and part on bottom. As far as sizes obviously pic 5 is too small, pic 4 is so so, I think pic 3 is just right.  What do you guys think? Pics 1 and 2 are maybe bigger than they need to be IMO.  I should also say, for the benefit of anyone who, like me, is new to this, when resizing these pics in "Paint", I only selected the first number of pixels and the computer put the 2nd pixel number to make the pic look right.  Comments please,  JR49


----------



## RJSakowski (Jan 25, 2016)

JR49 said:


> Well, I was mistaken, even the first pic had part of the text on top and part on bottom. As far as sizes obviously pic 5 is too small, pic 4 is so so, I think pic 3 is just right.  What do you guys think? Pics 1 and 2 are maybe bigger than they need to be IMO.  I should also say, for the benefit of anyone who, like me, is new to this, when resizing these pics in "Paint", I only selected the first number of pixels and the computer put the 2nd pixel number to make the pic look right.  Comments please,  JR49



Use a carriage return after your text to put the photo below the text.  It put the photo after the last place the cursor was.  You can also select the photo and drag it to a new position with your mouse.


----------



## TOOLMASTER (Jan 25, 2016)

JR49 said:


> I selected 5 random pics that had pixels in the thousands, and resized each one in the  windows Paint app, sized as noted in the text.  I'm also trying to see If I know how to put text in between the pics.  First pic is [400X340
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TOOLMASTER (Jan 25, 2016)

before..


----------



## middle.road (Jan 27, 2016)

JR49 said:


> I selected 5 random pics that had pixels in the thousands, and resized each one in the  windows Paint app, sized as noted in the text.  I'm also trying to see If I know how to put text in between the pics.  -SNIP-



Do yourself a favor and get Irfanview. Life is too short to mess around with MSPaint.
When Resizing make sure to set it to 'Preserve Aspect Ratio'...


----------



## JR49 (Jan 27, 2016)

middle.road said:


> Do yourself a favor and get Irfanview[/QUOTE
> 
> Well, if Infanview is anything like Gimp, no thanks.  I downloaded Gimp a few weeks ago, as per recommendations here, and I still haven't even figured out how to open a pic in it.  But thanks for the response, middle.  JR49         PS, thanks, I do click 'Preserve Aspect Ratio'


----------



## JR49 (Jan 27, 2016)

OK, now a slight change of subject.  Why, in my reply above, did my text go in the box with middle.road's quote ?  I've done this many times before, and my text normally shows below the quote.  Thanks again,  JR49


----------



## JimDawson (Jan 27, 2016)

It will put the picture where your cursor is located.  Make sure the cursor is where you want the picture before you do the upload.


----------



## T Bredehoft (Jan 27, 2016)

JR49 said:


> Why, in my reply above, did my text go in the box with middle.road's quote ? I've done this many times before, and my text normally shows below the quote. Thanks again, JR49


Is it possible that somehow your cursor found itself inside the brackets [  ] above?


----------



## middle.road (Jan 27, 2016)

JR49 said:


> OK, now a slight change of subject.  Why, in my reply above, did my text go in the box with middle.road's quote ?  I've done this many times before, and my text normally shows below the quote.  Thanks again,  JR49


.                                                                                                                                    *^^^^^^^^*
Look for the [/QUOTE] at the end of the quoted text and start your sentence after that. 
Irfanview is to Gimp what a hand drill is to a Mill.
Irfanview is nothing like GIMP, it is just a photo manipulator. Gimp is a full fledged *editor* like Adobe Photshop®, Corel PhotoPaint®, PaintShop Pro®,  ETC. 
That's overkill for resizing and prepping photos for posting or emailing.

Screenie of Quoting:


----------

